# Mahler multianalysis project: 1st symphony



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Since there was *some* interest for my proposition (http://www.talkclassical.com/11792-detailed-analysis-mahler-recordings.html) I'm starting this thread as attempt to accomplish first stage of project, that is discussion about Mahler 1st.

Like I said, we start with recrutation.

*Any wishing member may apply in this thread. Declare will and possibility (that is: certainty that he will have enough time to contribute) to take part in this discussion. Together with such declaration he should also name particular recording of Mahler's 1st symphony that he will represent - one that he finds to be the best interpretation.*

Let's see if we will manage to make something out.

I apply as a first one, choosing Bernstein's 1st with Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam (DG release) as my recording.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

You took my recording! Ah well, I'll join the next round.

What about having multiple threads going simultaneously for different symphonies, instead of one at a time? Or would that make it too complicated? If we did start Mahler 2 now, I would do Bernstein, NY Phil (Sony Classical).


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> You took my recording! Ah well, I'll join the next round.


Though it could bring some difficulties I think we could have two persons representing one recording. If we would get 3-4 dudes representing other recordings it would be totally alright.



> What about having multiple threads going simultaneously for different symphonies, instead of one at a time? Or would that make it too complicated? If we did start Mahler 2 now, I would do Bernstein, NY Phil (Sony Classical).


These discussions could get pretty advanced, serious discussion require long posts, writing long posts require time... more than one discussion at the same time could make potential participants with less than much time to spare give up on this idea.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Though it could bring some difficulties I think we could have two persons representing one recording. If we would get 3-4 dudes representing other recordings it would be totally alright.


Well, I'll wait and see. If there are enough people talking about other recordings and if you haven't already discussed stuff I think is important about the recording in question, I will perhaps write something. 



Aramis said:


> These discussions could get pretty advanced, serious discussion require long posts, writing long posts require time... more than one discussion at the same time could make potential participants with less than much time to spare give up on this idea.


Makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

I like Kubelik's recording on Audite, but I can't give specific reasons, so maybe I'll just follow this thread - I don't think I could give the kind of detailed analysis you are hoping for. The Bernstein/DG is my second favorite.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'll do Boulez/DG.


----------



## drth15 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'll post Walter's 1954 recording with the N Y Philharmonic. Both Walter & the NY Phil pace, shape and color this work with complete authority.

It is of course not by far the best-sounding recording. Yet even here it has aged very well.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

So anything going on here?

Ive been thinking about my 'essay' for the second, but have nothing to say about the first. So....


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I didn't forget about this but seems like there is not much interest from others. Only WV applied for sure and this drth15 guy, but is he even still writing on the forum? Not sure if it has future.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I find both the Walter and the Kubelik interpretations compelling, though very different. I first heard both of them many winters ago, when the world was young. I also find that analysis-in-depth destroys my emotional connections to the music, so never mind. Maybe I should add 'over-exposure' to my sig.

:tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

As regards Mahler symphony study scores I´ve only got VII and IX. Bought them many years ago as a student on cheap interrail train holiday travels to Budapest along with some other classics. 

Have managed to get quite a lot of recordings on cheap LPs & CDs through the years, also more than the last time I said something about the recordings of the 1st Symphony on TC. Any obsessiveness aside, I guess the average price has been about 2-3 Euros.

The early Decca mono with Kubelik has really enchanted me and will perhaps make me re-evaluate the work, which I didn´t really like that much before. I can´t say that I know all the issues that well though.
Overall I´d guess that this Kubelik + Scherchen + Ozawa + Gergiev would probably be my favourites, I don´t remember the earliest Walter, but it is probably interesting as well. As far as I recall he made a mono recording also just after WW II. Kubelik´s later stereo on DG is not in my collection, but I won´t be buying any more now.

The list might be illuminating as a begun-though-not-complete-discography of the work. Of course, as it is my habit, many of the more recent digital recordings are not there either:

- Mahler:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur (1884-89)/Walter,NBC SO 39
- Mahler:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur (1884-89)/Tennstedt,LPO/emi 99 
- Mahler:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur (1884-89)/Scherchen,LondPSocSO/mca xx-91 
- Mahler:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur (1884-89)/Mitropoulos,MinneaSO/tim 10cd 40-03 
- Mahler:"1.Symfoni" (incl. "Blumine") D-Dur (1884-89)/Ozawa,BostonSO/dg 77-84 
- Mahler:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur (1884-89)/Leinsdorf,BosPO/rca 82 
- Mahler:”1.Symfoni” D-Dur (1884-89)/Bernstein,NYPO/cbs 
- Mahler:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur (1884-89)/Kubelik,WPO/decca mono 
- Mahler:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur (1884-89)/Walter,ColumbiaSO/cbs st
- Mahler:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur (1884-89)/Horenstein,LSO/unicorn st 
- Mahler:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur (1884-89)/Bernstein,CtGeb/dg 86-89
- Mahler:"1.Symfoni" D-Dur (1884-89)/Gergiev,LSO/lso live


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well perhaps the 1st is not such a great starting point. I have the score but havent heard enough versions to advocate anyone in particular. Perhaps the 2nd will gain some more enthusiasm, or the 9th?


----------

